# Next B.A.R.F. Race Night 07/25/07



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

The next Race Night for the Basement Auto Racers of Florida.
Wednesday - July 25, 2007
South Marion Raceway - Belleview Florida
Practice at 6:00 PM - Racing at 7:00 PM

Scheduled Classes
Scalextric Hooters Cup Cars (late model stock cars)
Scalextric Indy 500 Dallara Cars
Classic Endurance Cars (GT40 & 330P4)
Stock Slot.It LeMans Prototype Cars

B.A.R.F. Club rules apply to all classes. Copies sent on request.
A 4 to 1 magnetic down force formula is used. Magnetic down force checked with Magnet Marshal scale during "tech in". Minimum .03 track to chassis clearance. All B.A.R.F Club racing results, and news items. Are regularly posted in the Slot Car Illustrated Online Club Forum. 
Contact Larry at: [email protected] for more information.


----------

